# Car still won't start



## gravity (Nov 3, 2003)

Like the title says my car still wont start. I've already replaced my starter, and battery, and still getting that click when i go to start my car. Its even worse than it was before, after the replacing old starter. pretty much if i want to drive my car i have to push start it, and rarely it will turn over on its own. im thinking that its my battery cables, they all look old and raggedy. how hard is it to replace all those cables? my friend that put on my starter thinks that i need a different starter, cause the one i got is a 9 tooth starter and the original was a 8 tooth. according to those papers they give in the box. im thinking no that cant be it. but anyways any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

gravity said:


> Like the title says my car still wont start. I've already replaced my starter, and battery, and still getting that click when i go to start my car. Its even worse than it was before, after the replacing old starter. pretty much if i want to drive my car i have to push start it, and rarely it will turn over on its own. im thinking that its my battery cables, they all look old and raggedy. how hard is it to replace all those cables? my friend that put on my starter thinks that i need a different starter, cause the one i got is a 9 tooth starter and the original was a 8 tooth. according to those papers they give in the box. im thinking no that cant be it. but anyways any help would be appreciated.


Man dude, i was having the same problem with mine when i first bought it and I also had to push start it, Once I changed the starter it worked without a glich. you might want to get an original starter for it and use a 8 tooth one. I don't think it will help much but generally when you replace parts. you need to get parts designed for your car. Is the starter you bought for your car? or does it just look like it?, one more thing, is you car a ka24de or sr20det??


----------



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

gravity said:


> Like the title says my car still wont start. I've already replaced my starter, and battery, and still getting that click when i go to start my car. Its even worse than it was before, after the replacing old starter. pretty much if i want to drive my car i have to push start it, and rarely it will turn over on its own. im thinking that its my battery cables, they all look old and raggedy. how hard is it to replace all those cables? my friend that put on my starter thinks that i need a different starter, cause the one i got is a 9 tooth starter and the original was a 8 tooth. according to those papers they give in the box. im thinking no that cant be it. but anyways any help would be appreciated.


install another wire(6 or 8 gauge) between the negative battery terminal and the block, and then try to start it. If the starter works, then your problem is poor ground. If it still does not work, inspect the postive wire going to your starter to make sure its in decent condition. If it is, then you got a bad starter, even if it was just recently purchased.

and yes, if your battery cables look shitty, replace them. 

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do this. Take a can of coke, and poor it onto the terminals, If that doesn't work, just replace the cables.


----------



## gravity (Nov 3, 2003)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Man dude, i was having the same problem with mine when i first bought it and I also had to push start it, Once I changed the starter it worked without a glich. you might want to get an original starter for it and use a 8 tooth one. I don't think it will help much but generally when you replace parts. you need to get parts designed for your car. Is the starter you bought for your car? or does it just look like it?, one more thing, is you car a ka24de or sr20det??


my car is a 90, so i got the ka24e. im pretty sure its the right starter for my car. the first starter i bought i got from autozone, but i returned before i put it on cause i got a better deal on one from a different place. when i went to get the other starter i had the one i took off my car. and compared it with my friend and the parts guy with the one i was about to get. from what i saw they were identical, and the one the parts guy showed us in the book looked the same. i counted the teeth on both starters and they both were a 9 tooth starter. but i get what your saying though. i havent had anytime to check out my battery cables yet. so hopefully this weekend i can check it out and see whats up.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

An easy test. Take a voltmeter and put the red lead on the post of the battery, put the other end on the starter battery terminal, if your reading exceeds 0.2V, replace the cable and clamp.


----------



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

Mekanik22 said:


> An easy test. Take a voltmeter and put the red lead on the post of the battery, put the other end on the starter battery terminal, if your reading exceeds 0.2V, replace the cable and clamp.


you must be cranking the motor while doing this test. :thumbup:

you can also check the ground side of the starter circuit in the same manner. Put one lead on the block right next to the starter, and put the other on the negative battery terminal.

Total voltage drop across the positive and ground sides of the starter circuit should not exceed .2V.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

d.russell said:


> you must be cranking the motor while doing this test. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I forgot to add that. Thank you :thumbup:


----------

